# Über mehrere Seiten drucken



## Almjodler (27. September 2002)

Hi,
mein Problem ist dass ein von mir erstellter Entwurf größer als DinA4 ist (halt größer als eine Druckerseite) und ich ihn aber trotzdem in orgnialgetreuer Größe drucken muss. Deshalb meine Frage: Teilt Photoshop die Dokumente dann irgendwie in DinA4 seiten um und druckt diese einzeln aus dass man sich das Dokument später "zusammenpuzzeln" kann, wenn ja gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit das zu erreichen?
thx schonmal & mfg
Almjodler


----------



## nanda (28. September 2002)

leider weiß ich nicht, ob bzw. wie das in ps hinzubekommen ist. ps kann zwar viel aber nicht alles.

wahrscheinlich hängt das damit zusammen, dass ps ein profi-prog ist und die entwickler davon ausgehen, dass ein ps-user sich nicht zu hause die poster selbst zusammenpuzzelt sondern die datei in die druckerei gibt oder einen plotter benutzt.

ich habe mal für dich ein bißchen recherchiert und vielleicht eine annehmbare lösung gefunden. probiere doch mal das freeware-prog myalbum. zumindest sind die reviews nicht schlecht. eventuell kannst du es auch noch für andere zwecke gebrauchen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. September 2002)

Diese Funktion kenne ich bei PS gar nicht, es gibt kleine aber feine unterschiede zwischen pc und mac, soweit ich weiß konnte man das bei ps 6 (mac) genau einstellen, bei ps 7 (pc)vermisse ich dieses dialogfeld.


Hmmm..

Du kannst auf andere Programme ausweichen, z. B. "Acdsee", soweit ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe kann "Acdsee" ein Bild auf mehrere Seiten ausgeben und so in "original-druckgröße" ausgeben.

Dafür kann man sogar die Trial-Version benutzen =)


----------



## ca-to (19. März 2010)

Das Problem habe ich schon lange

sorry aber ich speicher die Dateien danach einfach als bmp oder jpg und öffne sie in MS PAINT (ja ja das Standart tool von Windows)

Dann unter Druckeinstellungen 
die ZENTRIEREN Haken rausnehemn
und unter SKALIERUNG einfach eingeben  z.B. auf 2 x 2 Seiten anpassen

und schon hast du aus Din A4 Din A3 gemacht und musst halt schnibbeln.

Gut ist auch das sich Paint bei dem jeweiligen Druckerrand (weisser rand) nix schert - ist dein Rand grösser wird das bild halt anders skaliert.

ab und zu helfen die einfachsten Mittel doch am effektivsten

CT


----------



## Sturmrider (19. März 2010)

*grins* Schau mal wie alt der Thread ist  Mittlerweile gibt es in PhotoShop eigene Funktionen dafür ^^ die gab es vor fast 8 Jahren wohl noch nicht


----------

